# Estação Meteorológica Automática do Cabo Raso [IPMA] (19/Dez/2015)



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2015 às 20:24)

Algumas fotos e localização da estação automática do Cabo Raso.







Em pormenor.






Vista Norte.






Vista Sul.


----------



## Vitor TT (21 Dez 2015 às 23:48)

Conheço isso bem , muita foto já tirei daí,
pena é que não faça medição do vento.


----------



## actioman (22 Dez 2015 às 00:17)

Vitor TT disse:


> Conheço isso bem , muita foto já tirei daí,
> pena é que não faça medição do vento.



Olhando para as fotos do Daniel (abraço! ) parece haver um fio partido...
Realmente uma pena. Já estará assim há muito tempo?

Obrigado Daniel por mais esta "visita" a uma EMA do IPMA!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2015 às 00:21)

Vitor TT disse:


> pena é que não faça medição do vento.



Sem duvida Vitor, aliás é uma granda falha tendo em conta que é uma das zonas mais ventosas do país...


----------

